# Finally dug a good Privy this Year.



## hemihampton (Aug 18, 2016)

Me & Tom usually get out & dig about 10-20 Privy's a year but this year has been very slow. We only dug 2 Privy's. Found some good bottles but not alot of good bottles. found lots of common bottles not pictured. We Ventured farther north of our usual spots. The whole area is all sand being near the lake. Right at the top 2 inches I dig a common Jar. Good sign. Then hits some glass shards as we go down. 2nd good sign was a Broken blob top but it looked to be from a 1870's Squat or Pony bottle. Not often we dig 1870's stuff. Then I git a whole one. A Trombly from Bay City Michigan. Then I dig a big giant Hutch, A Root Williston long tall skinny hutch, about 11 inches tall & Quart size. Some Pics below. LEON.





P.S.  If you click onto the pictures twice it will super size them larger.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 18, 2016)

Pic if Quart Hutch.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 18, 2016)

After the Quart Hutch, Tom jumps in & digs a Killer bottle. A Oscoda Bottling works Quart size Blob. We never heard of the bottle & didn't know it even existed. I tried to do research on it but could not find much. From a very small obscure town with little population. We wonder'd how it got mixed in with the more common Bay City bottles we kept finding.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 18, 2016)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 18, 2016)

Then, I pull out another A Trombly Bay City Squat from 1870's. The Quart Hutch has got to be from the 1880's since the first year for the Hutch was 1879. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 18, 2016)

Seems like we dug about 10 Pumpkin seed liquor bottles, a coffin flask, about 3-4 embossed medicine bottles & another 3-4 not embossed & other misc. bottles. Being sand very hard to dig, the walLs kept falling in on us. Tom wearing his Gilligan Hat..LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 18, 2016)

Pic after some cleaning. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 18, 2016)

Awesome dig for sure!  That sand can be a real pain...we have a lot of sand here in Texas and if it is even just a little wet it makes the hole almost impossible.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice finds!  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 18, 2016)

good digging. only need those two or three nice ones to make the day.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 18, 2016)

Looks like fun.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 18, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 18, 2016)

I asked 3 different Michigan Bottle experts what they knew about my Oddball Oscoda Bottle. One said he's heard of it's existence but never actually seen one. The other said he knows of 1 or 2 others. Never heard back from the 3rd guy yet. SO, As far as I can tell it's a pretty rare bottle. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 19, 2016)

Excellent! Congrats on that Oscoda bottle. I have been there before. Nice area.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 19, 2016)

Leon, you and Tom are killing it. You have some nice bottles from that pit. The pictures are great and many thanks for showing everything.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2016)

This Lymans came from here. I'm told it could be a tough bottle. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 27, 2016)

Trombley bottle after light tumble. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 27, 2016)

After they dried a little they started getting ugly looking. luckily they cleaned up ok. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 27, 2016)

From my research this is only the 3rd one of these known to exist. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 28, 2016)

Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

